# My new “stamp”



## SweetHoneyHandmade (Mar 5, 2019)

The designer I hired provided a 3D mock-up of the label stamp, I blurred out my company name (not sure if it was allowed). The ounces and scent will be handwritten. What are your thoughts?


----------



## lsg (Mar 5, 2019)

Great-looking stamp


----------



## dibbles (Mar 5, 2019)

I like it  very much 

Do you put what fragrance it is somewhere?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 5, 2019)

What size? Is it a rubber stamp? Curious to see how sharp the imprint is on soap. Other than that, heh heh, I like the design but I'm drawn to changing the size/font of the word "SOAP" for better balance. But that's just me... picky, picky, picky.


----------



## Clarice (Mar 5, 2019)

I assume that will be stamped on the wrapper?  It is VERY NICE!!!

If it were not too time consuming / labor intensive I also thing stamping on your soap bars would look amazing.  I am going to guess that the font / text of what is around the edges is too fine to come out when stamped on soap but think about perhaps the center image and some scrolls around the edge or the like ------ and like i say - it may not be at ALL feasible to stamp your soaps.

For a wrapper stamp i think is GORGEOUS!

AND - I agree with @Zany_in_CO - you are giving up a LOT of real estate to "soap" (which presumably they know they are buying LOL) and could use some of that for your branding!


----------



## SweetHoneyHandmade (Mar 5, 2019)

Thank you all for your feedback. This would be a wrapper stamp, 2” circles. Above soap will be the ounces or grams, and below will be the fragrance. Am I allowed to share the company name? When it’s not blurred out, I do think it’s a bit more balanced... but I may be biased 

Also, SOAP is not the only product I will be selling, using this style label. I’m also offering JAM and WOOL. Please don’t laugh too hard,   I am aware of how odd a combination of goods that is. The jam is homemade/home canned and the wool is from my own flock. It’s along the lines of... “something to keep you clean, something to keep you fed, and something to keep you warm”






Oh duh I just realized I didn’t need to blur out my company name, as it is my profile name!


----------



## DWinMadison (Mar 5, 2019)

Beautiful!  If I were being critical, which you didn't ask for, the "N" and what I assume is meant to be an "s" at the end of "Naturals" is difficult to decipher.  Could you use a slightly different font and still get he same effect?  Also, please make sure the graphic company provides you with this in various digital fromats (gif, jpeg, etc.).  You'll find numerous uses for it in labeling, correspondence/letterhead, possibly signage, webpage/blog....  If this is already your logo, and this guy is just making the stamp, ignore all the preceding except for the first word.


----------



## Clarice (Mar 5, 2019)

I think it is a LOVELY combination of products!  

Then "SOAP" makes better sense!  

could your graphic designer pump up your biz name a bit?  I think that would be cool.

ALSO - have you developed a wool soap to replace Eucalan?  Enquiring minds.......

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## dibbles (Mar 5, 2019)

I may be mistaken, but I think the weight has to be at the bottom of the label. So you might want to move the center text down to make room for the fragrance name above it.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 5, 2019)

Dibbles is correct, the weight needs to be at the bottom.


----------



## SweetHoneyHandmade (Mar 5, 2019)

Ooooh that’s really interesting, I’ve never heard that the weight has to be at the bottom before. Is that according to CPSC? Where would I find that information?




 I found this, on NIST.gov, the National Institute of Standards and Technology, about measurements on packaging. I see where it says business name, location, item being sold, and weight are required on the packaging but not in a specific placement? I’m curious if anyone else has better information to share




 And this, from the Federal Trade Commission, supports the information from NIST. Interesting to note this says metric must be included as well, I wonder if that refers to just length (inches and cm), or includes [ounces and] grams.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Mar 5, 2019)

In Marie Gale’s labeling boom there is a diagram showing proper placement of particular elements of a label. The book is highly suggested reading.


----------



## dibbles (Mar 5, 2019)

SideDoorSoaps shows the diagram from the book. Marie Gale also has a website or blog that gives that information.


----------



## SweetHoneyHandmade (Mar 6, 2019)

Can you provide a governmental website that states such regulation? I’ve simply not been able to find that. Here’s another governmental regulation screenshot, from the FDA.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 6, 2019)

Well, that says that the weight would have to be on the main part of the label. Is the order a suggestion or fixed? Because weight would be last in that list. 

Also from optics, you want it last. You have more important information to communicate before the weight


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 6, 2019)

Also, check all the products in the store.  The weight is always at the bottom.  Net Wt & grams for soap.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Mar 6, 2019)

don't you need your whole address also and the ingredients?  I love the idea of the stamp but can you put all the info you need on a stamp and still have it come out clear


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 6, 2019)

@Marilyn Norgart - yes your complete address is required (no PO box).  As for ingredients if it's just soap you don't have to list ingredients.  However, most do.  I certainly do.   These can go on the back of the soap.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Mar 6, 2019)

I have been thinking a lot of labels lately and how they seem to cover up the pretty soaps.  I was thinking a sticker on the backside with all the info on it (name addy etc)  would look kinda tacky maybe?


----------



## SweetHoneyHandmade (Mar 6, 2019)

I am thankful there are so many options available for beautiful packaging. Each of us can find what works for us 
Street address is not required, if that information is easily found (ie yellowpages.com). Zip code is required, however (city, state, AND zip)
Ingredients are not required to be listed on soap.
I have some revision requests to make from my designer 

Shunt, I am still awaiting a federal source stating the location of the net weight. I am nothing if not thorough 

ETA: Also, regarding Marie Gale’s blog MarieGale.com, there are many, many times she stated the 4 items required on soap labeling, but only once does she specify placement (the January 2019 blog article “check your labels”). I commented on her blog to ask from where is the federal source of the placement regulation; my comment is currently awaiting approval.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Mar 6, 2019)

SweetHoneyHandmade said:


> Also, SOAP is not the only product I will be selling, using this style label. I’m also offering JAM and WOOL



what a combo but all definitely worth selling.  what all do you need to have on a label for jam (I doubt ya need much for the wool  )


----------



## SweetHoneyHandmade (Mar 6, 2019)

The jam will have a circle label on the lid with the name and flavor, then a rectangle label will be on the side of the jar with the other requirements, ie ingredients and nutrition facts





 Wow they do not make that information easy to find. You’d think the NIST, CPSC, FTC, FDA, or someone else would know to include the bottom 30% rule, but alas, here, from the Government Publishing Office.


----------



## Clarice (Mar 6, 2019)

I used to buy a lot of soaps from a vendor at a local farmer's market - I think she is on Etsy too

She did not have her individual soap labeled at the market - but did have all her company information stamped on the bag into which she would put your soap - and i THINK maybe she had soap ingredient cards available if you wanted one with your soaP?  I have seen mainstream cosmetics companies do that with a little flyer right next to their product - presumably because they are selling 1/4 dram for a gazillion dollars and you can't fit all the ingredients on a 1/4 dram package LOL!


----------



## ColleenB (Apr 11, 2019)

When you are creating your labels, how do you account for the inconsistencies in bar weight?  Are you weighing each bar and hand-recording weight on the label?  Also, as the bars are curing they are shrinking, so I would assume that this is effecting the weight of the bar.  At what point are you labeling the recording weights?  Just prior to sale?  At the time of storage after curing?  This is getting more complicated by the minute.


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 11, 2019)

Some people do a range, and some people underestimate a bit. So if you think your bar is going to generally be about 4 oz, put 3.75 oz on the label.

The same recipe is going to behave the same way. So if you use the same recipe, fill your mold to the same level, then weigh one of those bars at 6 weeks (or whatever) - then that should hold true for all batches from there on.


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 11, 2019)

I don't believe you can do a 'Range'  you need a weight.  So mark it under what it is weighed when FINISHED SHRINKING .


----------



## SweetHoneyHandmade (Apr 11, 2019)

The net weight on the packaging can be less than what the actual weight is, but not more. You’re guaranteeing the customer will receive at least ___ ounces. For example, your net wt says 4 oz. One bar weighs 4.1 oz, one weighs 4.5 oz, and one weighs 4 oz exactly. All are fine. But you cannot have a bar that weighs 3.95 oz


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 11, 2019)

I lost the weight of the soap that weighs the least.  My soap runs between 5-5.5 ounces once cured. I label 5 oz.


----------



## ColleenB (Apr 11, 2019)

I am going to go out on a limb here and ask what might be a stupid question...  has anyone ever tried sticking a label directly on the soap itself?  (As in, stick the sticker to the front of the soap with no other wrapping.)  Just curious if it will stick, if the adhesive reacts to the soap or vise versa, etc.  Thanks!


----------



## atiz (Apr 11, 2019)

ColleenB said:


> I am going to go out on a limb here and ask what might be a stupid question...  has anyone ever tried sticking a label directly on the soap itself?  (As in, stick the sticker to the front of the soap with no other wrapping.)  Just curious if it will stick, if the adhesive reacts to the soap or vise versa, etc.  Thanks!


I would think it would not stick very well due to the oil content of the soap. But if it did stick, then you would have to get it off when you use the soap, and as a customer I would hate doing that.


----------



## Kamahido (Apr 11, 2019)

SweetHoneyHandmade said:


> View attachment 37232
> Wow they do not make that information easy to find. You’d think the NIST, CPSC, FTC, FDA, or someone else would know to include the bottom 30% rule, but alas, here, from the Government Publishing Office.


I found the same information here as well...

https://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/cdrh/cfdocs/cfcfr/CFRSearch.cfm?fr=101.7


----------



## earlene (Apr 12, 2019)

Here is a method for determining the net weight of your soap, by Marie Gale:

https://www.mariegale.com/calculating-net-weight-soap-part-1/

That is Part One and has a LOT of information.  Part Two is linked at the end of Part One.


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 12, 2019)

@SweetHoneyHandmade  would you post a link for the company?
or PM me if you don't want to list it


----------



## SweetHoneyHandmade (Apr 12, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> @SweetHoneyHandmade  would you post a link for the company?
> or PM me if you don't want to list it


I’m sorry, I don’t know what you mean. What company?


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 12, 2019)

Who made the stamp ?  I am looking to have another made


----------



## SweetHoneyHandmade (Apr 12, 2019)

Oh. This isn’t a real stamp, it’s a 3D mock-up of the design I had created for my labels.


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 12, 2019)

Right, that is what I am looking for.  paper rubber stamp.
I am not very happy with the one I bought and was looking for another seller


----------



## SweetHoneyHandmade (Apr 12, 2019)

It’s not a rubber stamp. The designer designed what is printed, and as a demonstration of how it could look, put it in a mock-up with the stamp image. It’s not real. I didn’t receive a stamp. Just the design. Idk where to order stamps


----------



## kasilofchrisn (Apr 12, 2019)

I ordered a custom egg carton stamp a few months back from Zazzle.
I found a design I liked on their site and modified it for me. 
I was quite happy with the whole transaction and would recommend them.


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 13, 2019)

SweetHoneyHandmade said:


> It’s not a rubber stamp. The designer designed what is printed, and as a demonstration of how it could look, put it in a mock-up with the stamp image. It’s not real. I didn’t receive a stamp. Just the design. Idk where to order stamps


Ahh, my mistake.  TY


----------

